# Which domain do you like better?



## MannDude (Sep 29, 2013)

For a Service Offers Listing website, which do you prefer:

featuredvps.com or dailyserverdeals.com?

The first is good, but unsure if it'll just feature VPS deals or not. DailyServerDeals.com I like as things will be published on a consistent schedule so every day 1 or 2 offers will be published at set times, as well as allows dedicated servers too.

Which do you like, and why?


----------



## SwiftNetworking (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi there,

I prefer FeaturedVPS, as it's easier to remember. I actually quite like it 

DailyServerDeals is a bit of a mouthful for me, but that's just my opinion.

I hope that helps!


----------



## Jade (Sep 29, 2013)

100% FeaturedVPS.com unless you get featuredbox.com becuase that's the next best one


----------



## Novacha (Sep 29, 2013)

Jade said:


> 100% FeaturedVPS.com unless you get featuredbox.com becuase that's the next best one


featuredbox.com is already taken, sadly.


----------



## Jade (Sep 29, 2013)

Can get it for a nice penny probably at auction with GoDaddy 

https://auctions.godaddy.com/trpItemListing.aspx?miid=82267809


----------



## Pmadd (Sep 29, 2013)

FeaturedVPS, clean and easy to remember.


----------



## Kafri (Sep 29, 2013)

Jade said:


> Can get it for a nice penny probably at auction with GoDaddy
> 
> https://auctions.godaddy.com/trpItemListing.aspx?miid=82267809


featuredboxen.com is still available


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 29, 2013)

I'd prefer DailyServerDeals.com, more because it doesn't restrict you to a VPS.  You can also focus on Dedicated servers as well as other services.  Also it kinda reminds me of DailySteals.com (which I used to go on everyday along with woot).


----------



## MannDude (Sep 29, 2013)

Yeah, DailyServerDeals.com I like as its not limited to VPS only. Would be nice to list dedicated servers as well. But FeaturedVPS.com is slightly shorter and easier to remember.

Decisions decisions.


----------



## Lee (Sep 29, 2013)

DailyServerDeals.com

It's more flexible and to be honest we are getting much closer to the point where there are so many deals about on dedicated in the $10 - $35 range that the choice between whether or not to get a dedicated as opposed to a VPS is more of a factor. So limiting the name to VPS is going to cost you in the long run. 

Okay you may not want to focus solely on the lower $ value but I bet you will get more traffic from people looking in that range.


----------



## Reece-DM (Sep 29, 2013)

Had a little think and went with DailyServerDeals.


----------



## drmike (Sep 29, 2013)

What no vpsnewbs.com love?

vpszoo.com?

vpscrap.com?

vpsloser.com?

Screw VPS land.   Any name with that pigeon holes you into the multi-tenant shared environment ghetto and inevitably the crack head kid sellers come in with $1 offers.

Dailyserverdeals.com.... That's your ticket.... Cover dedicated, colo, VPS, shared, specialized servers, everything...


----------



## shovenose (Sep 29, 2013)

vps-shit-oversold-to-hell-3x.com


----------



## MannDude (Sep 29, 2013)

You guys seem to forget that there will be no artificial price limit so if the offers are oversold to shit, you can only blame the providers.


----------



## drmike (Sep 29, 2013)

Always blame the provider... Afterall, who else could you blame?  The actual datacenter?   Cogent? The upstream scapegoat.  The power company?  That shitty coal power.

Oh wait, blame it on Solus.


----------



## Artie (Sep 29, 2013)

Why not make FeaturedVPS redirect to the VPS category on DailyServerDeals?


----------



## fapvps (Sep 30, 2013)

FeaturedVPS.com has a better ring to it.


----------

